
Clang 5 in a Docker container for C++17 development - octopus
https://solarianprogrammer.com/2017/12/14/clang-in-docker-container-cpp-17-development/
======
ryanpepper
> The last point is especially important if your host operating system is
> macOS, on which it is a really bad idea to directly install a binary Clang
> other than the one that comes with Xcode.

Why is this? I mean, I understand why you don't want to install over the
system compiler, but having another version of Clang installed side by side
shouldn't be an issue, should it?

~~~
octopus
People had all sort of problems when using Apple unsanctioned Clang binaries
(problems when Xcode updates, other software gets confused if you add your new
Clang to the system PATH). It is easy to get in trouble, better to avoid the
problem.

In theory, yes, you should be able to run a different version of Clang side by
side.

